# Great book



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 9, 2007)

For all those who are interested in plant taxonomy, I am reading an excellent book that gives a very coherent and entertainingly written (yes, that is possible!) explanation of plant taxonomy- the rules, techniques, terminology, history...Its not about orchids, but the info applies to all plants. Its called 'The Tree" by Colin Tudge. Its a British book, in the same type of entertaining and informative style as Richard Fortey (who managed to make trilobites the most fascinating thing you could imagine...) I got a chance to read quite a bit of it today in my occasional conscious and coherent moments ..a bad stomach bug,general yuch virus made me take my first sick day in 2 years....as the great old song by the Fugs went, " and I feeeeel like homemade s--t"......................
Take care, Eric


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanx for the info. Sorry to hear you're under the weather. Get well. Eric C. ity:


----------



## Heather (Jan 11, 2007)

Get well, Eric. 
I have been sick too, though thankfully not with a stomach thing!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 11, 2007)

It's a bad bug this year. Even with flu shots!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I'm fine now...It was just a 24 hour bug, but a bad one...I suspect Norfolk virus....my stomach was only the beginning...I'm a guy who NEVER wears long sleeves and keeps the thermostat as low as the wife allows (then sneaks it down again...) but I was still shivering under 3 layers of blankets...)....of course, I still refused to wear long sleeves and i'll be damned if I wear anything on my feet in my own house....and I actually went 3 days without ever even wanting a drink! .....But I'm great now! Take care, Eric


----------

